
ISRG (Let's Encrypt) Root X1 Inclusion in NSS - jvehent
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1289889
======
jvehent
Let's Encrypt currently uses a cross-signature provided by Identrust that
expires in 2021. This inclusion is the first step toward making Let's Encrypt
completely autonomous.

